# كتاب من فولكس واجن يشرح نظام تشخيص الاعطال [ obd - 2 ]



## programme (28 مايو 2011)

*







اقدم لكم هذا الكتاب الرائع من شركه فولكس واجن


الكتاب جميل الصراحه و نظام تشخيص الاعطال [ OBD - 2 ] 


الشرح رائع و مدعم بالصور


انصح الكل بتحميل هذا الكتاب















حجم الكتاب : حوالي 3 ميجا

عدد الصفحات : 92 صفحه



**






الان حان وقت التحميل


><

الرابط

اضغط هنا


**






مع تحيات اخوكم احمد المغربي

اذا وجدت ان الرابط لا يعمل راسلني 
*​


----------



## رحيل العمر (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز ويعطيك العافية


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكووور اخي ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## programme (11 يونيو 2011)

تم تجديد الرابط

http://mir.cr/XGNV7FIJ


----------



## حسام محي الدين (18 فبراير 2012)

واللهى روعههههههههههههههههههه
ومهم


----------



## حسام محي الدين (18 فبراير 2012)

واللهى روعهههههههههههه
ومهم جدا


----------



## redsky123 (18 فبراير 2012)

thanks please for seat ibiza


----------



## mehdi_auto (5 مايو 2014)

merci


----------



## eng haytham (9 مايو 2014)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## ربايعه (9 يناير 2016)

وين الرابط


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

تسلم تسلم


----------



## أبوأنس احمدسعد (15 فبراير 2016)

اين الرابط جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفي سليمان الزوي (23 مارس 2016)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور جدا:14:


----------

